# Existieren die beiden abgemahnten The Archive-"Werke" überhaupt?



## raundsi (11 Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal beide Titel in einschlägige xxx-Suchmaschinen eingegeben und keinerlei Treffer erhalten ... irgendwie komisch, kann da wer was zu sagen?


----------



## Teleton (12 Dezember 2013)

Die sind wohl umbenannt worden.


----------



## Nanni (13 Dezember 2013)

Oder hat es nie gegeben...


----------



## raundsi (13 Dezember 2013)

Jedenfalls wurde diese "Werke" wohl nie unter diesen Titeln am Markt zum Kauf angeboten... sieht alles danach aus, dass es Mittel zum Zwecke ist. Ich hoffe, dass hier endlich mal einige von diesen Abzockern in den Bau wandern, da sind wohlwieder einschlägig bekannte Massenabmahner am Start (Stichwort "Digiprotect"), die diese Nummer von vorne bis hinten inszeniert haben...


----------



## raundsi (13 Dezember 2013)

Im übrigen habe ich gesehen, dass auf Redtube externe Werbeinhalte per IFrame eingebunden werden. Wäre nicht die einfachste Methode, bei RedTube (oder besser über Dritte) eine solche Werbefläche zu buchen und das Filmchen dort abzuspielen? Man hätte: 1.) die IP-Adresse des Users, 2.) sichergestellt, dass das Filmchen beim User im Cache liegt, 3.) sichergestellt, dass es auch ein Redtube-Pornokonsument vorgespielt bekommen hat. Das notwendige Drumherum besteht nur aus einem anonymen Host, der aus einem möglichst wenig zugreifbaren Land das Filmchen einspielt, einer schnell hingebastelten Schweizer AG als Rechteinhaber, einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und findigen Abmahnanwälten...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Dezember 2013)

Die bedeutenden Filmwerke gibt es wirklich:
neu: Dream Trip - original: Adult Supervision Required (Combat Zone, USA)
neu: Miriam's Adventures - original: My Black Stepdad 1 (Combat Zone, USA)
(Gönnen wir CB ein paar Klicks von Pr0nsuchern)

Combat Zone verkaufte die Auswertungsrechte an Hausner Productions (Berlin) und die wiederum haben die Rechte an The Archive AG abgetreten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## raundsi (13 Dezember 2013)

Das sind ja DVD-füllende Filmchen und keine Clips... weiß man denn, ob diese wirklich auf redtube gehostet wurden oder sie per iframe als Werbung getarnt untergeschoben wurden?


----------



## garfield335 (17 Dezember 2013)

@raundsi.

Es befand sich ein Clip mit dem Namen My Black Stepdad auf redtube. Ob dies der abgemahnte Clip ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## raundsi (17 Dezember 2013)

OK, Stand ist: Die Werke lagen wohl tatsächlich auf Redtube und wurden auch zumindest in kurzen Teilen dem Opfer vorgespielt, wie Heise vermutet allerdings ungewollt und ohne eigenes Zutun.
Wenn man mal genau drüber nachdenkt, ist es auch gar nicht anders möglich, ohne die Mithilfe von Redtube oder trafficjunky an die IP-Adressen zu kommen, als über solche trickreichen Weiterleitungen, wie bei Heise beschrieben. Und man sagt ja auch, man setze eine ominöse Überwachungssoftware ein - vermutlich ist das eine Trivialsoftware, die nach bestimmten Mustern Verbindungsdaten aus lokalen Serverlogs zieht. Sowas bekäme man wohl auch leicht gegen ein paar Euro "begutachtet" und rechtmäßig wäre es wohl auch.


----------



## garfield335 (17 Dezember 2013)

Was man aber nicht dokumentieren kann, ist zu welchem Zeitpunkt und wie lange man das Video angeschaut hat. Das ist unmöglich. Selbst bei Weiterleitung nicht.

Die Weiterleitungsserver können nicht dokumentieren, wann man das Browser-Fenster geschlossen hat. Und die Wiedergabe beendet wurde.
Das kann nur Redtube selbst. Durch rumgeklicke im Internet starten bei mir des öfteren Videos in irgendwelchen Streams. Ansehen tue ich mir aber die wenigsten.


Und wenn dies allgemeine Praxis wird, Leute die Streams angucken abzunahmen, dann dürfte man in Zukunft eigentlich auch keinen TV-Sender mehr schauen. Man weiss ja schliesslich nicht, welche Verträge der Contentanbieter mit den Rechteverwalter abgeschlossen hat und dazu befugt ist, den gezeigten Film zu senden. Die Grenze zwischen TV und Internet verwischen sich eh immer mehr.


----------



## raundsi (17 Dezember 2013)

> Was man aber nicht dokumentieren kann, ist zu welchem Zeitpunkt und wie lange man das Video angeschaut hat. Das ist unmöglich. Selbst bei Weiterleitung nicht.


Wenn "retdube" sich per "Man in the middle"-Attacke zwischen Redtube und Opfer geschoben hat, d.h. so tut, als wäre es selbst Redtube (wieso sollte man sonst so eine ähnliche Domain wählen?), und den Traffic mitprotokolliert, könnte es auch Rückschlüsse ziehen, wann jemand auf "Pause" clickt, oder? Das wäre ja dann keine Weiterleitung, sondern eine Durchleitung. Redtube-Passwörter könnte man so nebenbei auch gleich mit speichern... so ein Vorgehen wäre wohl hochgradig kriminell, aber wenn sie tatsächlich können, was sie behaupten, kann das eigentlich nur so passiert sein...
[update]
Logisch ... diese 2. Domain in der Kette war nur aus dem Grund notwendig, um keinen Verdacht bei "trafficholder" auf sich zu ziehen ... alles andere hat "retdube" übernommen. Hat jemand dort auf irgendwas geclickt, ist er tatsächlich zu redtube gelangt, was Berichte über gespeicherte Opfer-Logs aussagen. hat er das Fenster so geschlossen, gibts keinen Eintrag im Log, damit sind andere Berichte von Leuten glaubhaft, die sagen, nie auf dieser Seite gewesen zu sein...
[/update]


----------

